# Sherwin Williams Paint Shield



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2018)

Does anyone know when Paint Shield will be available in Ontario Canada? Can I buy in USA and Legally use in Canada? Is there a Microbicidal Paint already approved in Canada that is available? How can I buy it?


----------



## dwallon60 (Apr 22, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know when Paint Shield will be available in Ontario Canada? Can I buy in USA and Legally use in Canada? Is there a Microbicidal Paint already approved in Canada that is available? How can I buy it?


Not sure when SW will make available in Canada. I would guess that since the US version was certified by EPA, they are probably in the process of certification for Canada. I would doubt there would be any reason that you could not bring across the border as long as it was declared.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2018)

I have been trying to reach the Canadian eastern sales manager for sherwin Williams for two weeks. Left messages by phone and text and email. No replies. Anyone know contact I can get through to ask when I can buy it in Ontario or if I can bring over border. I live next to Buffalo bo


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

seems like a great way to make more super bugs imo this type of product should be banned


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I have been trying to reach the Canadian eastern sales manager for sherwin Williams for two weeks. Left messages by phone and text and email. No replies. Anyone know contact I can get through to ask when I can buy it in Ontario or if I can bring over border. I live next to Buffalo bo



A regional sales rep? Good luck. Dunno about Canada but out here you gotta know people/be someone to get in touch of regional folks. 


Paint Shield is a good technology, not sure the longevity. It's all in the air and I've heard various numbers put out there, we'll see I suppose. 



One thing to note is that it's for light colors only, pretty much your extra whites, and you *can't* spray it. It must be brush/rolled. 


Good luck.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> A regional sales rep? Good luck. Dunno about Canada but out here you gotta know people/be someone to get in touch of regional folks.
> 
> 
> *Paint Shield is a good technology*, not sure the longevity. It's all in the air and I've heard various numbers put out there, we'll see I suppose.
> ...


 alkyl dimethyl benzyl ammonium chloride same active ingredient in lysol, 409 etc..


The tech doc says over time it only kills 90% bacteria. It will work ok for a while until a resistant strains emerge then we are in a worse situation like with MSRA currently.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

What are you painting? Could it stand a chlorine was?


----------

